# TT vs TTS



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Hey all,

I'm currently looking to buy a Mk3 but can't decide if I should get the 2.0 TT (230bhp) or the TTS.

From a styling perspective I do prefer the look of the quad exhaust and the full leather seats are also a plus.

But do you really feel the extra speed of the TTS and would you say its worth the extra 5k?

I will give them both a test drive before deciding but it would be good to get some of your thoughts too 🙌

Cheers


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

money-matter apart, the TTS for me is superior in any area (engine, brakes, suspensions, S-line exterior&interior as std equipment…)


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I have had both and loved them both but definitely prefer the TTS. You do notice the extra performance and the mag suspension is great.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

had both, TTS all day long, and buying a TT and modding it up will never make it a TTs, too much different engine plus other stuff, suspension, exhaust etc

TTS is much much quicker


----------



## Kub1983 (Nov 8, 2021)

TTS is not much quicker than a TT Quattro 230ps.

if you have £5k burning a hole in your pocket yes I’d buy the TTS.
If on a tighter budget the 230 Quattro is plenty fast enough. 
TTS is 0.6 seconds quicker to 60 and less than 3 seconds quicker to 100mph


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

...but 3 seconds difference in 0/100 is huuuge!


----------



## Kub1983 (Nov 8, 2021)

let’s be honest- how many 0-100s do we do?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

true, but this is another story!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyway, it’s not just the speed, it’s all the kit you get with the TTS, if you get a well specced 230 then why not, when I was coming back to the mk3 I test drove the 230 Quattro and then the TTS and it was a no brainer for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

Depends on the roads around your way and the type of driving you do. In everyday real terms, the TTS might not feel that much quicker and you might not get too many opportunities to exploit it's extra performance. Also spec is important - there's plenty of low spec TTS out there without the comfort or tech packs, folding mirrors etc - personally I'd probably take a high spec TT over a low spec TTS but it all depends on what's important to you.


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

I test drove a TTS and TT (230 Quattro) back to back and went for the TT with the works. The TTS was 'edgier' and more responsive but I couldn't justify the difference in price. After 40K kms I've never felt a lack of power. Maybe if I did trackwork or 'drag-off-the-lights' I would have a different opinion, but I'm not that sort


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Really helpful to hear everyone’s different opinions 🤝

Either way I will be buying a 5 year old car and there will probably be some maintenance to be done but from what I’ve read the TT and TTS both seem like very reliable cars - the main concern sounds like the water pump and thermostat housing.

In terms of running and servicing costs is there much of a difference between them? Is there anything that jumps out with the TTS?


----------



## Stefanos (Nov 19, 2021)

Hi, i have a 2015 TT 230hp and i am loving it. Truth is that it is nice on low gears but you do need the extra power on high gears, since the 6 speed DSG is not helping in that direction. That said i started moding the engine to get that extra power by doing a ECU/TCU upgrade by Unitronic and now i am moving on to upgrade the downpipe, intercooler and intake to complement the extra horsepower (310hp) and keep reliability. All mods will be around 5k but still it won't be a TRUE TTS, since there are more engine differences under the hood between TT and TTS... If i knew all this before hand i would probably go for a TTS and spare the trouble, especially if the price difference in UK is around 5k...


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

So I took a TTS for a test drive today and loved it. Very rapid! Thought it sounded great too. Haven’t managed to drive the 2.0 TT yet so can’t compare. Does the TT still have a nice exhaust note with the cracks and burbles?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not like the TTS (especially the fart at gearshift)


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

pnh said:


> So I took a TTS for a test drive today and loved it. Very rapid! Thought it sounded great too. Haven’t managed to drive the 2.0 TT yet so can’t compare. Does the TT still have a nice exhaust note with the cracks and burbles?


Both cars from factory have Impulse Combustion (Simos18 internal pops and bangs) turned off

Nearly the same, software wise the TTS software has its S mapping different. Big difference between the two cars is also turbo's. IS20 (smaller housing and turbine) vs IS38. 

I'd advise you to go with the TTS, better engine (compression ratio), bigger intercooler, bigger brakes, bigger turbo, cooler virtual cockpit info, etc. Stage 2 on IS38 gets you to 400bhp/500nm+ easily.

I have a Stage 3 (some call it Stage 4) IS38 hybrid LM440, wish i had the IS38 car from the beginning. 

TTS runs a few degrees more negative spark compared to standard TT so it is def louder. I'd advise you to map the car (doesn't matter if TT or TTS) since stock it is very knocky and don't go for a OTS tune (Revo, APR, etc) but a custom tune (Russel Road Racing, MRC, EQT, etc) that has its knock detection set better to AFR ratio's etc.


----------



## red_TTS (Jun 27, 2020)

danielvolt said:


> TTS runs a few degrees more negative spark compared to standard TT so it is def louder. I'd advise you to map the car (doesn't matter if TT or TTS) since stock it is very knocky and don't go for a OTS tune (Revo, APR, etc) but a custom tune (Russel Road Racing, MRC, EQT, etc) that has its knock detection set better to AFR ratio's etc.


What does 'knocky' mean? Also, what's AFR ratio?

Thanks!


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

AFR=air/fuel ratio
knock=detonation


----------



## Dale.TT (Dec 19, 2016)

I’ve owned a MK3 230 FWD S Line and a fairly high spec TTS. The TTS wasn’t ‘way faster’ as some might suggest, I believe they have similar torque outputs. At low RPMs the 230 felt every bit as quick, although the TTS was noticeably faster above 3500 rpm. Sound wise the 230 does sound okay and does have DSG pops, however the TTS has a much nicer and deeper sound albeit some of it from the sound aktuator.

The biggest differences for me were the Quattro and the ‘spec’ I loved having the deluxe climate, bang and olufsen, pearl paint etc. Longstory short if I was to buy another (I have a B9 S4 now) I’d go with a well spec’ed TTS, do the same if you can afford it, the 230 is nice enough if you can’t.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Dale.TT said:


> I’ve owned a MK3 230 FWD S Line and a fairly high spec TTS. The TTS wasn’t ‘way faster’ as some might suggest, I believe they have similar torque outputs. At low RPMs the 230 felt every bit as quick, although the TTS was noticeably faster above 3500 rpm. Sound wise the 230 does sound okay and does have DSG pops, however the TTS has a much nicer and deeper sound albeit some of it from the sound aktuator.
> 
> The biggest differences for me were the Quattro and the ‘spec’ I loved having the deluxe climate, bang and olufsen, pearl paint etc. Longstory short if I was to buy another (I have a B9 S4 now) I’d go with a well spec’ed TTS, do the same if you can afford it, the 230 is nice enough if you can’t.


Agree with this. I tried both but when it came down to it I preferred the newer low mileage TT s-line in the colour I wanted over an older higher mileage TTS. 

Both cars are quick, sound great and can be tuned. The TT picks up better lower down at the expense of the top end on the TTS, however in the real world driving on the road there really isn’t much in it. Certainly not in my opinion is it worth the £8k uplift which was the difference at the time. 

Either car can be tuned to 500bhp. Both need turbo upgrades to do so …. I Stage 2+ my TT with one of the best tuners in the UK with a genuine 350ps, 520Nm. Cost … less than 1/2 the uplift of a TTS. Sure, I can get another 50bhp if I’d had an IS38… but then I can change the turbo and get another 100bhp. Let’s not forget the IS38 isn’t a great turbo anyway compared to the reliable IS20. 

No regrets at all getting the TT over the TTS.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

another advantage of the TTS it's the gearbox, sensibly shorter than TT one


----------



## Saco (Feb 29, 2016)

I bought a mk3 TT in 2015 and always wondered what a TTS would have been like. So after 2 years I had a test drive in a TTS, literally stepping out of one and into the other. For me there was a clear difference in gearbox, performance, ride, sound and kit. Despite it still being a Mk3 strangely it just felt better inside. Anyway the upshot was I paid a deposit on the spot and really wished I’d pushed the budget and gone for the TTS back in 2015. The TTS puts a smile on my face that the TT never did when doing some spirited driving out of town.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Saco said:


> I bought a mk3 TT in 2015 and always wondered what a TTS would have been like. So after 2 years I had a test drive in a TTS, literally stepping out of one and into the other. For me there was a clear difference in gearbox, performance, ride, sound and kit. Despite it still being a Mk3 strangely it just felt better inside. Anyway the upshot was I paid a deposit on the spot and really wished I’d pushed the budget and gone for the TTS back in 2015. The TTS puts a smile on my face that the TT never did when doing some spirited driving out of town.


Totally agree with you. I did exactly the same as you and ended up with a TTS Roadster. Even my wife who isn’t that interested in cars commented that the TTS just felt better inside and the overall feel and drive was far superior to the regular TT.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Something to keep in mind when comparing a TT against a TTS is there is quite a difference between a base TT and something like an S-line Quattro in terms of both looks, handling, etc. So the gap from a base TT to a TTS can be quite a bit when comparing, yet when compared to a high spec TT S-line Quattro the gap is relatively small.


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

I have been comparing similar age and mileage of both models and there isn’t that much of a jump in price considering what how much more car you get for your money. I’d imagine that the TTS might hold its value slightly more than the TT as well by the time it comes to sell.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

pnh said:


> I have been comparing similar age and mileage of both models and there isn’t that much of a jump in price considering what how much more car you get for your money. I’d imagine that the TTS might hold its value slightly more than the TT as well by the time it comes to sell.


25% + difference in used price on a 5yr old car. So it is quite a difference… so at least £5k. If comparing like for like. 

That’s a lot for effectively the primary differences of leather seats (that break), bigger brakes, magride suspension (that most run in comfort anyway) and a bigger turbo…

If budget is an issue then the TT S-line Quattro is the value choice. If it’s not an issue then buy a TTRS.


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

MrOCD said:


> 25% + difference in used price on a 5yr old car. So it is quite a difference… so at least £5k. If comparing like for like.
> 
> That’s a lot for effectively the primary differences of leather seats (that break), bigger brakes, magride suspension (that most run in comfort anyway) and a bigger turbo…
> 
> If budget is an issue then the TT S-line Quattro is the value choice. If it’s not an issue then buy a TTRS.


I will definitely give the 2.0 TT a test drive for sure 👍 I think it will definitely be quick enough for me. I just love the look of the quad exhausts.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Best of luck with your decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

pnh said:


> I will definitely give the 2.0 TT a test drive for sure 👍 I think it will definitely be quick enough for me. I just love the look of the quad exhausts.


I suspect it depends on what cars you have driven in the past. I bought my first TT, a Coupe 230 Quattro before Xmas and coming from the BMW rep-wagons that I've had (and even a couple of Japanese coupes in the 90's) it is a huge, smile inducing, step up for me in handling and performance. Having test driven it I knew it was all I needed, it's many years since I owned a car that has me wanting to make journeys just for the sake of the drive! I'm sure the TTS would be even more impressive but not sure how often I'd really be able to exercise it to its potential. I'd suggest whichever you choose that you are fussy on the spec and mileage and be patient while you wait for the right one to come along. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## base86 (Nov 20, 2019)

I think the best you can do is make a list for yourself and start with the most important things you want in a TT and ending with the nice to haves. I've had a similar discission between a TTS and TTRS.

For me it was only a power/engine thing. And for me the final discission was that the extra money it would cost (which I didn't had at the moment) would not be worth the extra cylinder and the few other aspects.

If I may start your own list:

1: quad exhaust
2: ....
3: ....

Write down what you are looking for in a car and which car willt get the most of that features that you like for the budget you have or are willing to save up to.

PS: I Think you can place a quad exhaust on a 2.0TT Quattro if you really would like to, just add that costs to the purchasing price


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Some great advice on here! Much appreciated 🙌

Are the leather seats really that prone to breaking? Is there a way to check this before purchasing other than giving them a good tug? 😉


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

according to Audi service bullettin, the supersports seats shell breakage has been solved in production since sept. 2016, so models produced after this date shouldn't be affected.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

kevin#34 said:


> according to Audi service bullettin, the supersports seats shell breakage has been solved in production since sept. 2016, so models produced after this date shouldn't be affected.


Our TTS is a 2019 model and have had no problems with the sport seats. We chose the alcantara fabric instead of leather and they have been excellent.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> according to Audi service bullettin, the supersports seats shell breakage has been solved in production since sept. 2016, so models produced after this date shouldn't be affected.


Unfortunately not the case at least here in the UK. It’s pretty much a daily post on the Facebook group about the seats breaking.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Mine broke a couple of weeks before the warranty ran out (thankfully) and were fixed and I noticed when I sold it in December that they looked like they were starting to separate a little bit again. Worth having a really good look at them.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you mean even in 2017 onwards production?


MrOCD said:


> Unfortunately not the case at least here in the UK. It’s pretty much a daily post on the Facebook group about the seats breaking.


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

Does sound like a bit of a nightmare, especially with Audi wanting 1500 quid to fix them


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

am I lucky? no problem on my 2018 TTS & 2020RS seats..


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> you mean even in 2017 onwards production?


yep…


----------



## -BigMac- (Jan 27, 2021)

Saco said:


> I bought a mk3 TT in 2015 and always wondered what a TTS would have been like. So after 2 years I had a test drive in a TTS, literally stepping out of one and into the other. For me there was a clear difference in gearbox, performance, ride, sound and kit. Despite it still being a Mk3 strangely it just felt better inside. Anyway the upshot was I paid a deposit on the spot and really wished I’d pushed the budget and gone for the TTS back in 2015. The TTS puts a smile on my face that the TT never did when doing some spirited driving out of town.


I have a fully kitted TT S-Line, with the works, love the car, but in similar fashion - I wondered what if I got the TTs.

With your situation in mind, just dont do a step in > step out from your TTs into a TTrs


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

I took an approved used TT out for a test drive at Audi Chelmsford today and I wasn’t left disappointed at all! Very fun to drive and I thought it felt as quick as the TTS that I drove a few weeks back. At this point I would be happy with either model as long as it has a decent spec.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Well, done but in reality it may have felt quick but the TTS is much quicker and has more grunt.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

totally agree


----------



## pnh (Dec 27, 2019)

I have no reason to doubt that the TTS is quicker but the TT felt quick enough for me as I currently drive a Q3! 🤣


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

that's another story


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

pnh said:


> I have no reason to doubt that the TTS is quicker but the TT felt quick enough for me as I currently drive a Q3! 🤣


People do seem to forget that whilst the TTS is a quick car, so is the TT, after all in testing there is a difference of around just half a second difference 0-60mph. The torque figure is exactly the same, the TTS just pulls harder at the top end, but the TT feels more responsive low down. 

Honestly, you will not be disappointed with either.


----------



## danielvolt (Jul 11, 2020)

MrOCD said:


> People do seem to forget that whilst the TTS is a quick car, so is the TT, after all in testing there is a difference of around just half a second difference 0-60mph. The torque figure is exactly the same, the TTS just pulls harder at the top end, but the TT feels more responsive low down.
> 
> Honestly, you will not be disappointed with either.


Thats because of the turbo obviously IS38 vs IS20, IS20 TT's are more powerful down low and dips after 5000rpm while the IS38 TTS usually dips around 6000rpm.


----------



## simonali (8 mo ago)

Interesting thread (apologies for the revival). Any more info on this broken seat thing? Don't like the sound of that much...


----------



## simonali (8 mo ago)

pnh said:


> I have no reason to doubt that the TTS is quicker but the TT felt quick enough for me as I currently drive a Q3! 🤣


Did you get a TT(S) in the end? I'm a Q3 owner currently, too. Be interested to hear your thoughts..


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

simonali said:


> Interesting thread (apologies for the revival). Any more info on this broken seat thing? Don't like the sound of that much...


Ive got a 2016 TTS and yes, the seat backs are broken, the trader i bought the car from glued the top bits securely and I have stuck the sides with double sided 3M VHB tape. It isn't perfect, but its perfectly fine for me and saves me spending a small fortune to have the backs replaced. I also have bright silver side trims which I love, which aren't available any more. The TTS is hugely quick, I wish i had 7 speeds, that came in a bit later on.


----------

